# Skye and the Western Isles



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

We're off to Scotland and the Western Isles next month and wonder if anyone has info on good campsites and wild camp spots (or any other tips e.g. about the locals, bandits, language problems, midges, etc. .

Thanks

Harry


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I would recommend Kinloch Campsite, Dunvegan on Skye.

The site rules and regulations are "Enjoy Yourself"  

http://www.kinloch-campsite.co.uk/nearby.html

Geoff


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks Geoff, have downloaded the details.

Harry


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Harry,

You have a PM.

Don


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Don Madge said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> You have a PM.
> 
> Don


Don you know he will know when he has a pm?

And how come you only if post 'You have a PM'

What is the big secret?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Don't tell 'em Don. Don't want every b****r stealing our spots!

Harry


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Well, we've now returned from our trip to the Hebrides and can confirm the whole area is wild-camping friendly. We spent most of our ten nights off road and with superb spots on dunes or similar overlooking fabulous beaches. Try Huisinis in SW Lewis; Hogha Gearraidh in West of Nth Uist; or the picnic area opposite the tiny islet of Orasaigh in SW of Sth Uist.

There were often others staying over similarly and nobody raised any issues. Look for "picnic area" signs on the coast or just go down lanes that appear on the map to terminate close to the coast by beaches. But we did see others overnighting in all sorts of odd places.

Clear blue sea, soft white sands. What more could you want - oh yes, another 15 degrees celsius!

As for campsites: there's just one small one in the SW of Benbecula which has all facilities but is pricey at £14 or £17 with leccy and no shop (Big co-op nearby though). At Bualintur below the Cuillan Hills in SW Skye there is a campsite that offers leccy but no dumping services. Biggest drawback here was the midges that left the unwary with dozens of itchy bites on any exposed flesh. Poor black sand beach but good walks as long as you have waterproof footwear for the bogs that abound.
There's a handy little site by the ferry port at Uig in Northern Skye. This also has facilities.

A leaflet is freely available on the Uists telling you of dump points at several of the ferry ports as well as the Benbecula campsite. 

The most unsatisfying site we stayed on, strangely, was the Caravan Club site in Edinburgh. Great facilities and well managed but no shop, just a few basics from reception, and the nearest supermarket a ten minute drive away. It is at the end of a bus route though, so access to Edinburgh city centre is reasonably good (30 minutes). If only they offered info on bus routes and times!

We had heavy rain in Edinburgh and the roads on this site did not drain well. It was expensive too but the shower blocks were very good. Biggest black mark was for the Reception closing at 6pm and late arrivals being locked out until 09.00 the next morning! There were two or three locked out every night we were there. But you can park overnight in the waiting area and use the toilets if you have the code - which anyone using the site will tell you if you hover by the doors.

Harry


----------

